# hawaii julz? anybody know?



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

I finally got my registration papers back in the mail the other day and was looking and about 4 and 5 and 6 gens back she has Hawaii Julz.. Googled them and look and the dogs they have and they are good looking but it seems like the web page hasnt been updated in a while.. I know they have a youtube vid of a dog named Rock pulling.. beast mode! but that was 2010.. Anybody got any info?


----------



## myhawaiianstud (Jun 3, 2012)

I am lucky enough to own a pure stud from Julz Hawaiian Pits--he is a gorgeous head-turner and he is as gentle and playful as a puppy.


----------

